# Form 80 pulling my hair out!!



## Clanders25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone 
Has anyone else found this document to be the biggest nightmare (putting it nicely) How is anyone possibly suppose to complete this accurately?!?!??! Is this a requirement to be completed by all applicants?
Q 45Have you travelled to any other countries in the past 10 years? 
My husband is Danish, they travel to germany just for a box of beers. In the last 10 years it is impossible to name the countries (especially in Europe) he has travelled. Although he has never travelled to any High risk countries. 
Q22 Do you have any personal contacts in australia? 
He lived there almost a year is he meant to list all my family and every friend he has in australia??? 
Q35 are you planning to travel to australia with any other person?
Does that include me his wife who is Australian ?

This form is fast becoming the bane of our existence !!! Really appreciate anyone Who Can offer some advice. 
Thank you


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Clanders25,

I just went through my stamps in my passport and put stuff down as accurately as possible but I see what you saying about trips around Europe. I would just put multiple trips around Europe as a line item.

Q22 - I would put down a few. maybe 5. put down a few family members and a few friends.

Q35 - I would say yes. Let him specify I will be travelling with my wife who is an Australian citizen.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent post by Winikd - I would concur with all suggestions. We usually advise clients to list 1-2 people they know in Australia for that section.

The issue of frequent EU trips by EU citizens is a growing problem. For clients who have made many trips and do not have records, we make a list of the countries they have visited, then on the additional information page at the back of the form include a note such as:

"Multiple short trips to EU countries including xxx, xxx, xxx, xxx and xxx over the period 2006-2012. I do not have specific records on these trips as they were casual in nature, were taken for tourism purposes, and often amounted to only a few hours or few days spent in the destination country."

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

We are actually in the process of putting together a helpful side document to the Form 80 with easy to follow guidelines about filling in the form. The guide is probably at least a couple of weeks away from completion but when it is finished it will be freely available.


----------



## Clanders25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help Mark and Winikd. Really appreciate it  Feel we Can now fill out this form correctly.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Clanders25

I hope your move goes to plan and if we can help with any other issues then feel free to gives us a shout.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Clanders25 said:


> Hi everyone
> Has anyone else found this document to be the biggest nightmare (putting it nicely) How is anyone possibly suppose to complete this accurately?!?!??!
> Q22 Do you have any personal contacts in australia?
> He lived there almost a year is he meant to list all my family and every friend he has in australia???
> ...


You're right. Form 80 is a biggy and it needs attention to detail, that's for sure.

Q22. only has place for two entries, one can be your sponsor. The other can be a sponsor's relative who've you've met.
Make it easy for yourself. 
Q35 is as winikd suggested. Your wife was your traveling companion.

It's a biggy but you will get through it. The current version is 18 pages, one less than the previous version.

Lucky you!!


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!
Helping my partner fill in his form 80. What a headache! Need advice for q.47 re: all employment. My partner is here on a WHV and is technically only allowed to work for one employer for a max. of six months. He has worked in the same place but the proprietors have changed and he is technically working under a different employer now. Should we outline all of this in the additional information? 
Also, for anyone wondering, just got off the phone to DIAC and for any 'overlapping dates' for q. 46 (partner lived on campus for uni but would go back home for summer etc), the operator said to write the dates as inclusive and then explain why there is an overlap in the additional info. 
Thanks!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tahlia -

Best to list all employment - you may wish to include the different company n ames for the 2 segments of employment you're referring to, ie period 1 worked for company 1, period 2 worked for company 2, etc. If there is any room for confusion, best to explain on the additional info page.

Best,

Mark Northam



Tahlia said:


> Hi everyone!
> Helping my partner fill in his form 80. What a headache! Need advice for q.47 re: all employment. My partner is here on a WHV and is technically only allowed to work for one employer for a max. of six months. He has worked in the same place but the proprietors have changed and he is technically working under a different employer now. Should we outline all of this in the additional information?
> Also, for anyone wondering, just got off the phone to DIAC and for any 'overlapping dates' for q. 46 (partner lived on campus for uni but would go back home for summer etc), the operator said to write the dates as inclusive and then explain why there is an overlap in the additional info.
> Thanks!


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Mark,
Just to be clear: instead of writing the name of the place (eg "Tahlia's Bar") he should write the actual company names? Since the addresses must be provided wouldn't this look a bit suspicious? OR should he write the same place but note in additional info that the place has changed hands so has technically worked 6 months for both? 
Sorry if it seems like overkill but we're at the tail end of this and would hate to stuff up our application on a technicality.
Cheers!!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I would list the company name that employs him. As 2 companies would have the same address, you can add info in the additional info page to explain this. But technically, each company is his employer, not the place of employment, so listing the companies would not be incorrect.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks so much Mark!


----------



## blarks (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought i would post here and not start an entrely new thread about the same form, I also have a question about Q35 are you planning to travel to australia with any other person?
My question is my partner will not be traveling *"with"* anyone but she will be traveling by herself to come to me. So should I answer no?
Also Q37 details of proposed arrival, arrival date etc. How could we possibly know when she will arrive if we have no idea how long the application will take? Should I leave blank?


----------



## TAFSIR (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a question in form 80 about siblings which goes like this:
"Is this person currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country other than their current citizenship" as far as i understand I should write "NO" but one thing goes in my mind is that I have not mentioned their citizenshep anywhere else!!So how do they know about his current citizenship???? Please help!!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tafsir -

Good point! DIAC assumes (I believe) that the country of their birth is their "current citizenship" unless you indicate otherwise. The language is interesting as it's different from the Parent areas where they ask if the Parent has "ever been a citizen of any country" and asks you to list those. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## blarks (Feb 21, 2013)

Can anyone shed some light on my question? After thinking about it I think Q35 should be no. But I still am unsure about Q37.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

blarks said:


> I thought i would post here and not start an entrely new thread about the same form, I also have a question about Q35 are you planning to travel to australia with any other person?
> My question is my partner will not be traveling *"with"* anyone but she will be traveling by herself to come to me. So should I answer no?
> Also Q37 details of proposed arrival, arrival date etc. How could we possibly know when she will arrive if we have no idea how long the application will take? Should I leave blank?


Correct, "No" is what you should answer if she's not traveling with anyone.
As for proposed arrival, etc., my migration agent had me "guesstimate" what I thought it might be if all went well with my visa. They understand things will change based on how long they take to process it. At least... this is what I was told. Hopefully someone else will chime in if they have other perspectives.


----------



## blarks (Feb 21, 2013)

Thankyou CollegeGirl, Its a strange question, and don't really see the relevance but that doesn't matter I suppose. I guess its a general form not specifically for one particular visa. But yes if anyone else has any thoughts, any info is helpful.


----------



## TAFSIR (Mar 16, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Tafsir -
> 
> Good point! DIAC assumes (I believe) that the country of their birth is their "current citizenship" unless you indicate otherwise. The language is interesting as it's different from the Parent areas where they ask if the Parent has "ever been a citizen of any country" and asks you to list those.
> 
> ...


Thanx Mark!


----------

